# LOL, Who wants a Taylor 110e for $96?



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Taylor 110e Electro Acoustic Guitar - $96.00 : www.pdsawshopsf.com


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

How can this be legit? I browsed the PRS section and they're all SE models, and all below $100 (presumably USD).
But no photos anywhere of headstocks. And no reviews on the half dozen or so I looked at.
Browsed further and it seems that everything is less than $100. Impossible. 
Must be knock-offs, no? Or just a scam....pay your money, receive nothing?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

SCAM. Send money, never hear from them again.

If it sounds too good to be true......it is.


----------



## geetaruke (Jan 29, 2017)

The domain for that website was literally created hours ago

pdsashop.co.uk - Home - Shop online


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

I wrote a review and they offered me 70% off. LOL


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

geetaruke said:


> The domain for that website was literally created hours ago
> 
> pdsashop.co.uk - Home - Shop online


_*pdsashop.co.uk* has registered on *2020-05-27* and has updated on *2020-05-27* and will expire on *2020-05-27*._


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Forget the Taylor.
Gibson CS 1959 Les Paul Standard Historic Guitar - Iced Tea - $96.00 : www.pdsawshopsf.com


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

If you google the SKUs... you'll eventually come back to the same site, but with a different name: https://www.jhonlinsiteo.com


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Flagrant fraud by unethical scam artists. 

Fuck them.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Mooh said:


> Flagrant fraud by unethical scam artists.
> 
> Fuck them.


Agreed 100%. But, I've always wondered how such scam artists can accept payments by paypal and all major credit cards. Isn't there a verification process that scam artists would have to undergo to use one of these companies as a payment method? I know that my account had to be verified on paypal. It was years ago, so maybe I forget how it was done and the bar is set really low.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

To verify a PayPal account all you need is a bank account with some money in it. PayPal makes two deposits. When you get the deposits they ask you what is shown on your bank statement.... If you are correct you are verified...


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

The last time this scam surfaced, I think it was about a year ago, my curiosity got the better of me and I ordered an LP. It was Paypal so I figured what the heck, I can always get my money back. I just wanted to see what would happen.

I hit the "buy it now" button, and paid with paypal. It was about 2 days before "they" accepted the money from paypal. And then nothing. I emailed the paypal address a few times, nothing. I waited about 3 weeks, and reported a problem to paypal. They said give it the 30 days, so I did, still nothing. Opened a claim with paypal, and got a refund about 15 days later. Did paypal lose their money? I don't know, but I'm thinking they probably did. One other tidbit of info. I tracked the email I sent payment to and it turned out to be a stolen account from an artist/store in Vancouver that was out of business.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

In before it closes. I bought a dozen and I've already sent my iTunes gift cards. Woooo-hoooo!


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

blueshores_guy said:


> How can this be legit?



Did you really just ask that question?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

How van anyone think this is ligit ?


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

Why do that when he's selling Martin D18's for the same price. P.T. Barnum said there's a sucker born every minute. Perhaps he was right.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

After servicing many low end Taylors, I'm thinking 96 bucks is about right for some of them.


----------

